# These look fun...



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My next trip is going to be to Russia...






11 ft long, $40-65k.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

looks like a big skidsteer had a kid with a big Argo..


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark should get one for working near water...


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Mr.Markus;2115046 said:


> Mark should get one for working near water...


Knew that was coming .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus;2115046 said:


> Mark should get one for working near water...


Hey, quit stealing my lines............:realmad:

Anyways, anything that is amphibious, count me in.



jmac5058;2115053 said:


> Knew that was coming .


No one asked you, either.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2115042 said:


> looks like a big skidsteer had a kid with a big Argo..


X2. Good ice fishing rig, save time drilling a hole lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus;2115046 said:


> Mark should get one for working near water...


He'd sink it........


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2115056 said:


> Hey, quit stealing my lines............:realmad:
> 
> Anyways, anything that is amphibious, count me in.
> 
> No one asked you, either.


Thought you had the prototype

Not all machines were created without some experimental fails


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

beanz27;2115094 said:


> X2. Good ice fishing rig, save time drilling a hole lol


Or keeping the ice off the pond for duck hunting:laughing:

But the real Q, who has a plow for it?
And with thoes tires it has to be unstoppable.pumpkin:

Get that on a snow covered side hill.

Opinionxysport
There looking for a fool withpayup


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2115227 said:


> Or keeping the ice off the pond for duck hunting:laughing:
> 
> But the real Q, who has a plow for it?
> And with thoes tires it has to be unstoppable.pumpkin:
> ...


That would be fun. I'm sure the price tag on it is a little high for me.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Those are BAD A$$.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

beanz27;2115525 said:


> That would be fun. I'm sure the price tag on it is a little high for me.


They have a little more use than one of these http://www.lilbigrig.com/
priced at $65K for the kit.


----------

